# Vote here for the Hornet's new catch phrase!



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Please vote for one of the above. In 3 days the phrase with the most votes will be declared the winner.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

I like the first one.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

thats the best yall could comeup with?

"Making the west that much stronger and the east that much more of a joke"


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> thats the best yall could comeup with?
> 
> "Making the west that much stronger and the east that much more of a joke"


Ha Ha. That's funny. :no:


----------



## SouthLink02 (Jul 1, 2003)

How about, "Why did we fire Silas?"


----------

